# Stores not putting halloween stuff up yet



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Stopped at a Walgreens up here in WI and they won't be putting their halloween items out until afterschool stuff is done. that sucks .
Hoping to stop at Bartz they usually have it out end of July.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

We're starting to see stuff. Other than the usual Michael's, AC Moore, etc, Party City is clearing shelf space and already has some low end items out. The back area that holds Halloween stuff all year is full of boxes.
I look for Target, Big Lots and Kmart to start within the next few weeks.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hobby Lobby already has their stuff out.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Realize it's only the beginning of August. I'm surprised those stores even have things on the shelf. Don't worry, it'll be up soon. Be patient, grasshopper!  :jol:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yup - Big Lots sometime this week


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Sinister said:


> Realize it's only the beginning of August. I'm surprised those stores even have things on the shelf. Don't worry, it'll be up soon. Be patient, grasshopper!  :jol:


I thinks we just a little anxious and want to feed the need.  But yes, you're right - they just started to put out school supplies around our area. But after that, Halloween stuff!!!!!! :jol:


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I just came from Party Time, a party supply store here. They were putting all their costumes out and all the rest of their stuff has been out, although hidden by a partition, since last year. They are also the ones that charge $24.99 for a Blucky!!!! Guess where I'm NOT shopping! I also went to Dollar Tree today. They had some small Halloween items out, just 1 1/2 shelves of stuff. But they had a whole wall of Christmas stuff already! Walgreens is supposed to be starting to put stuff out within a week or so and Walmart has their boxes out, just havent unpacked them yet. I wish they would HURRY UP!!! I'm tired of seeing school supplies.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

An independent dollar store near me has rows and rows of Halloween stuff out -


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Just got home from Party City. They got in a huge shipment of Halloween stuff. They had one gal (hired one week ago) working from a computer generated sheet trying to find the item to put in the appropriate spot on the shelf. Looks like it's gonna be awhile before they get it all unpacked and priced on the shelves. They also have flyers all over the store looking for Halloween Experts to work the season. Without those Halloween Experts the shelves stay empty. I brought home a flyer for my Daughter since she worked as an expert last year.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Was at the walmart in the next town from me today and they will not have the halloween items out for 2 weeks or more i was told. oh well their loss .


----------



## eidolon (May 28, 2006)

Our Hobby Lobby has rows and rows of christmas stuff, and only one, yes one row of Halloween stuff!! And so far its all cutesy things, smiling scarecrows and dishes...not much else...


----------

